# Could you confirm your Cooden attendance please?



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Just over a month to go and numbers have to go in soon.
So if you could confirm whether you are still planning to attend, it would be appreciated.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 16, 2015)

Still attending, looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2015)

2-days accommodation booked for Thursday & Friday night and the physio and practice is going well  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in Rob, but will see you for the scramble first


----------



## PieMan (Jun 16, 2015)

Apologies Smiffy but I am now out.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## LIG (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in. 
With a buggy for the day. 
( I know, I know! Some ancients are walking 36 that day. Well they ain't working early the next morning either. :ears: ) 


Anyone wanna share?


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep I'm in.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 16, 2015)

sorry Rob - not going to be fi in time - enjoy


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2015)

Rob I can't make this Sorry, just found out wifey is on a course for work.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I'm in Rob, but will see you for the scramble first 

Click to expand...

Ditto :thup:


----------



## evahakool (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in looking forward to playing Cooden again.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Im in.


----------



## wookie (Jun 18, 2015)

Me too


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 19, 2015)

Count me in please Rob. :fore:

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Count me in please Rob. :fore:

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did you not have another mate who wanted to come Chris???


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

*1.  Smiffy
2.  Ray Taylor
3.  Oxfordcomma
4.  Fish
5.  Chrisd
6.  Paperboy
7.  Cookelad
8.  Jimboo
9.  LIG
10. Swingalot
11. BlueinMunich
12. Evahakool
13. MashleyR7
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Leftie
17. Dhan
18. Chris
19. Robin
20. Guy
21. Jonny
22. DuncanMackie*


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy,

New to the Forum. I live in Eastbourne. Is there a chance I can play at Cooden or is it shut down now? 

Whats the price and format? 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

njrose51 said:



			Smiffy,

New to the Forum. I live in Eastbourne. Is there a chance I can play at Cooden or is it shut down now? 

Whats the price and format? 

Thanks,

Nick
		
Click to expand...

PM Sent Nick


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			PM Sent Nick
		
Click to expand...

We still up for playing the day before as I'm booked in for 2-days.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			We still up for playing the day before as I'm booked in for 2-days.
		
Click to expand...

Well I've got both days off


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well I've got both days off


Click to expand...

Good man, thought you were just going to get off early that day or we tee off late afternoon, but now the gloves are off, golf followed by a nice Thai hopefully, the food not a bird :smirk:


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Did you not have another mate who wanted to come Chris???
		
Click to expand...

I'll find out and let you know Rob.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Good man, thought you were just going to get off early that day or we tee off late afternoon, but now the gloves are off, golf followed by a nice Thai hopefully, the food not a bird :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

As it stands, got the day booked off work and still up for the round the day before. Only potential thing to get in the way is Mrs Comma's shifts which have taken on a very random nature of late.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Ray Taylor
3. Oxfordcomma
4. Fish
5. Chrisd
6. Paperboy
7. Cookelad
8. Jimboo
9. LIG
10. Swingalot
11. BlueinMunich
12. Evahakool
13. MashleyR7
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Leftie
17. Dhan
18. Chris
19. Robin
20. Guy
21. Jonny
22. DuncanMackie
23. Terry Mitchell *


----------



## Bratty (Jun 22, 2015)

I am gutted to now have to pull out for another year due to my poxy job! Sorry, Rob.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, 
What are the approximate times for this. Its my wife's birthday weekend so Ive got to get back to take her out for dinner. 

Cheers Smiffy.


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, 
What are the approximate times for this. Its my wife's birthday weekend so Ive got to get back to take her out for dinner. 

Cheers Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

It's 36 holes with lunch in the middle and a 3 course meal afterwards, so pretty much a 12-14hr event.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks what time has it wrapped up in the past?


----------



## Bratty (Jun 22, 2015)

Last time I was there, 9pm earliest, I seem to recall. Likely 10pm in all honesty.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, 
What are the approximate times for this. Its my wife's birthday weekend so Ive got to get back to take her out for dinner. 

Cheers Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

I have brought the afternoon tee off times forward half an hour from previous years as we play in 3 balls and get round fairly quickly. 
Having said that, I don't think we will be sitting down for the evening meal until at least 7pm, maybe a little later.
We don't stand around on ceremony, but you'd have to factor at least an hour in for this, so doubt you would get away from the club until about 8.30pm.
Hope that helps?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry Rob but I won't be able to make Cooden now.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm now booked in for the Thursday night, will be able to have a lay in now.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 30, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			I'll find out and let you know Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Just myself and Evahakool this year Rob, my mate is working so can't make it.

Have you booked the weather yet mate?


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't make it I'm afraid... gutted   Have a great day all.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Ray Taylor
3. Oxfordcomma
4. Fish
5. Chrisd
6. Paperboy
7. Cookelad
8. Terry Mitchell (with Duncan Mackie)
9. LIG
10. Swingalot
11. BlueinMunich
12. Evahakool
13. DuncanMackie
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Leftie
17. Dhan
18. Chris
19. Robin
20. Guy
21. Jonny

*


----------



## seochris (Jul 5, 2015)

Smiffy....just back in the UK for a few days and saw this thread and was wondering if there was room for an old fart?  If so what are the dates and arrangements etc?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2015)

seochris said:



			Smiffy....just back in the UK for a few days and saw this thread and was wondering if there was room for an old fart?  If so what are the dates and arrangements etc?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of places left. Â£75.00 for the day includes 36 holes and all food, including 2 course evening meal (jacket and tie required).
Date is Friday 24th July.
First tee booked from 9.30.
Should be away from the club by 9pm at the latest.
Rob


----------



## seochris (Jul 5, 2015)

OK thanks Smiffy...will have a think about it as i am back to Abu Dhabi on the 27th so might be a bit tight for me....will let you know as soon as poss.....


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 6, 2015)

Rob could you clear your Inbox please mate :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Rob could you clear your Inbox please mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm I have just had a massive clearout


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2015)

Any more for any more?
Have got to confirm final numbers with the club next week.
Plenty of places available if you want to attend.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2015)

Have you organised or penciled in if or where were playing on Thursday chap :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Have you organised or penciled in if or where were playing on Thursday chap :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I may have a problem with that Robin.
Will let you know as soon as I can but I have a knockout match to play at Cooden and the person I'm playing against is on holiday soon so I may have to give that day up to play that.
Will let you know as I say.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I may have a problem with that Robin.
Will let you know as soon as I can but I have a knockout match to play at Cooden and the person I'm playing against is on holiday soon so I may have to give that day up to play that.
Will let you know as I say.
		
Click to expand...

OK not to worry, I will just have to spend the day on the beach with a few cold beers, life's a bitch don't ya know :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK not to worry, I will just have to spend the day on the beach with a few cold beers, life's a bitch don't ya know :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


You'll know by this Tuesday at the latest.
I know a few others wanted to play on the Thursday so something can still be arranged.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2015)

I will definitely be a non runner on the Thursday.
Only time I can play a knockout match so have to give our friendly game a miss.
Sorry about that folks.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will definitely be a non runner on the Thursday.
Only time I can play a knockout match so have to give our friendly game a miss.
Sorry about that folks.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Hope its a hot day then, I'll be found in & around the local pubs and the beach ogling at young scantily clad women :smirk: :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hope its a hot day then, I'll be found in & around the local pubs and the beach ogling at young scantily clad women :smirk: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new there then!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Nothing new there then!
		
Click to expand...


In Eastbourne?  That's new to me!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			In Eastbourne?  That's new to me!
		
Click to expand...

Any girl breathing will be good enough for Fish, and yes, I know it'll be tough finding one in Eastbourne


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



*Any girl breathing will be good enough for Fish*, and yes, I know it'll be tough finding one in Eastbourne
		
Click to expand...

Got to be still warm though :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Just a reminder to bring cash with you on the day (Â£75.00) rather than try to pay via debit/credit card as I have to go and sort out payment with the secretary during the lunch break and cash makes it so much easier.
Will also ask for Â£5.00 from everybody for a prize pot.
Maybe thinking about a change of format this year, rather than the "blind team" event in the morning, changing it to a 36 hole competition with both morning and afternoon scores counting?
What do you reckon?
Will also be posting the draw up later in the week.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just a reminder to bring cash with you on the day (Â£75.00) rather than try to pay via debit/credit card as I have to go and sort out payment with the secretary during the lunch break and cash makes it so much easier.
Will also ask for Â£5.00 from everybody for a prize pot.
Maybe thinking about a change of format this year, rather than the "blind team" event in the morning, changing it to a 36 hole competition with both morning and afternoon scores counting?
What do you reckon?
Will also be posting the draw up later in the week.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Happy with any prize format you decide on, although the blind team event is funny as the scores are read out at dinner, a real case of winners & sinners combined.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			The blind team event is funny as the scores are read out at dinner, a real case of winners & sinners combined.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, must admit it is a bit of a laugh, especially if you have shot 42 points and get grouped with an 18 and a 22 pointer.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Just a reminder that LIG (Preet) has reserved a buggy for the day, so if anyone would like to share with him please let me (or him) know
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2015)

Can I reserve a lunch time massage from the bar lady with lovely boobies please?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Can I reserve a lunch time massage from the bar lady with lovely boobies please?
		
Click to expand...

I will put in a request Chris but unfortunately you only have an hours break and there is quite a queue forming already.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will put in a request Chris but unfortunately you only have an hours break and there is quite a queue forming already.
		
Click to expand...

Alright Rob, I have one from the greenkeeper with the huge rough hands like l did last year - he's a real brute!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Alright Rob, I have one from the greenkeeper with the huge rough hands like l did last year - he's a real brute!
		
Click to expand...

Urgh! I've just sicked up my Weetabix!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Urgh! I've just sicked up my Weetabix!
		
Click to expand...

Weak constitution eh ?


----------



## LIG (Jul 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah, must admit it is a bit of a laugh, especially if you have shot 42 points and get grouped with an 18 and a 22 pointer.....


Click to expand...


What about if you have 18 points and get paired with a couple of 50's :whoo:.

Let's face it, that's the only "win" some will ever get!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2015)

Rob, will there be a draw for this or are we just turning up and being surprised


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Will also be posting the draw up later in the week.
Rob
		
Click to expand...




Paperboy said:



			Rob, will there be a draw for this or are we just turning up and being surprised 

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2015)

Just checked on "MetCheck" and "Accuweather" and forecast looking good(ish) for Friday. Sunshine, little wind, with the odd chance of a light shower. Ideal.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 20, 2015)

Smiffy, I you have a space, I'm in. 

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just checked on "MetCheck" and "Accuweather" and forecast looking good(ish) for Friday. Sunshine, little wind, with the odd chance of a light shower. Ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Have another look, heavy rain all afternoon now forecast! Best get me wetsuit out!


----------



## LIG (Jul 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Have another look, heavy rain all afternoon now forecast! Best get me wetsuit out!
		
Click to expand...


Don't forget your aqualung! 

I'll be asking for floatation devices to be lashed to my buggy before I venture out.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2015)

Forecast constantly changing but now seems it will be heavy rain from 1pm onwards 
	


At least I'll get to test out my new Galvin Green outfit that I'm a test pilot for and right my review, although I'd rather not


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

Accuweather giving a "few" light afternoon showers.
If we get a lightning show like last year, that will be a bonus!
I think we'll be okay


----------



## LIG (Jul 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Accuweather giving a "few" light afternoon showers.
If we get a lightning show like last year, that will be a bonus!
I think we'll be okay


Click to expand...


Met Office forecast saying steady/heavy rain from late morning to evening.
We'll be as okay as drowned rats! 

So long as theres no lightning. Otherwise we could have some crispy, fried rats!!


----------



## LIG (Jul 22, 2015)

Two hours later and it's now down to light rain on the Met Office site!

Smiffy - you doin' some sort of weather dance there or somethin'?  
I now believe your weather predictions and think we'll be ok with just the odd shower. :thup:

Arrange the lightning show for later on too, there a good chap!


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 22, 2015)

Knowing the micro climate that is Eastbourne, I wouldn't worry about the weather until you stand on the first tee. My advice - bring waterproofs, fleeces, sun cream!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

njrose51 said:



			Knowing the micro climate that is *Eastbourne*, I wouldn't worry about the weather
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you!!!
Cooden is in Bexhill, not common or garden EASTBOURNE!!
:angry::angry:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hmmm, I don't think we should get into a debate about the pros and cons of Bexhill V Eastbourne. they'll only be one winner!


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2015)

njrose51 said:



			Hmmm, I don't think we should get into a debate about the pros and cons of Bexhill V Eastbourne. they'll only be one winner!
		
Click to expand...

Bexhill for me, as you get closer to Eastbourne the smell of bleach from purple perms gets stronger & stronger, since my 1st trip to Cooden we have holidayed in the area every year, I would never consider Eastbourne, we went there for the day once and left after a couple of hours :smirk:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 22, 2015)

do I...do I...??? well yes why not - Airbourne, 5 golf courses, 3 theatres, Yummy Noodle bar, Bills, 2 cinemas, easier train journey to London, the Grand, the beach, the Pier (sort of!), Extreme Festival, the Marina, beer festival, the bandstand, the architecture, the Downs, Beachy Head, the beach cafes, Polegate Fish & Chip Shop, Qualisea fish & chip shop. Right Bexhill...erm...erm...?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

njrose51 said:



			do I...do I...??? well yes why not - Airbourne, 5 golf courses, Yummy Noodle bar,
		
Click to expand...

Airbourne is good, as is the Yummy. Love it and always visit when I'm over that way.
But 5 golf courses?
Tell me more.
Don't tell me your including the 9 holer down Lottbridge drove in that lot?
Or Willingdon. That's not in Eastbourne.
The only two I know "in" Eastbourne are the Downs and the Royal.
One is okay, the other isn't worth the bother


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 22, 2015)

well at least we agree on Yummy!


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

Bloody weather forecast is getting worse, rain in the morning as well as heavy all afternoon now 

Looks like the AQL's are back out of retirement early


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Bloody weather forecast is getting worse, rain in the morning as well as heavy all afternoon now 

Looks like the AQL's are back out of retirement early 
	View attachment 16116

Click to expand...


Nice today though Robin.
Want to come and caddy for me this afternoon for my knockout match????
Playing a lady member who's off 14. Giving away 2 plus a courtesy.
You seen how far back the white tees are compared to the reds???????


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nice today though Robin.
Want to come and caddy for me this afternoon for my knockout match????
Playing a lady member who's off 14. Giving away 2 plus a courtesy.
*You seen how far back the white tees are compared to the reds?*??????


Click to expand...

I had this at Staverton Park, I was giving away over 1100yds to a lady golfer in the Nike knockout  Some white tee's were over 80-100yds back from the whites, she was punching them down the fairway 200yds and I was having to produce forum lengths to get near her 

Slow 3.5hr drive (yeah right, more like 2.5hr :smirk: ) so should be on the ground around 1pm, walk along the front, pub lunch with a few sherberts, then meet up with Ben & Simon for more sherberts and something to eat, that's GM preparation for you :cheers:

Good luck this afternoon.

Where's the draw :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Where's the draw :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I will have to sort it tonight mate.... although I am struggling trying to find two other members who are willing to play with you, so you could be going out as a single 
Been really busy lately and got a lot of running around to do today.
Vodafone shop to sort my bricked phone out, got a guy coming round to fit a new satellite dish and cabling as well.
It's tough at the top


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will have to sort it tonight mate.... although I am struggling trying to find two other members who are willing to play with you, so you could be going out as a single 

Click to expand...





Smiffy said:



			Been really busy lately and got a lot of running around to do today.
Vodafone shop to sort my bricked phone out, got a guy coming round to fit a new satellite dish and cabling as well.
It's tough at the top
		
Click to expand...

Look up the word "delegation" :smirk:


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Smiffy,  can you just confirm what time is the meet mate? Some of us have a slight journey to plan old chap


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Hi Smiffy,  can you just confirm what time is the meet mate? *Some of us have a slight journey to plan old chap* 

Click to expand...

From within the same county :rofl:

:smirk:


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			I had this at Staverton Park, I was giving away over 1100yds to a lady golfer in the Nike knockout  Some white tee's were over 80-100yds back from the whites, she was punching them down the fairway 200yds and I was having to produce forum lengths to get near her 

Slow 3.5hr drive (yeah right, more like 2.5hr :smirk: ) so should be on the ground around 1pm, walk along the front, pub lunch with a few sherberts, then meet up with Ben & Simon for more sherberts and something to eat, that's GM preparation for you :cheers:

Good luck this afternoon.

Where's the draw :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I should arrive between 4 and 5 mate, will give you a call once i'm all sorted at the accommodation.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I should arrive between 4 and 5 mate, will give you a call once i'm all sorted at the accommodation.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just pulling away now


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			From within the same county :rofl:

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Right then Fish, Geography lesson first thing on Friday morning @ Cooden for you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Hi Smiffy,  can you just confirm what time is the meet mate? Some of us have a slight journey to plan old chap 

Click to expand...

1st tee is booked from 9.30 but I will be there from 8am
Most people are planning to arrive around 830 if possible so that I can collect money etc


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 23, 2015)

Morning Smiffy, see you tomorrow then about 8.30 ish. If possible, could I go out earlier rather than later? cheers and looking forward to meeting you. Nick


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			1st tee is booked from 9.30 but I will be there from 8am
Most people are planning to arrive around 830 if possible so that I can collect money etc
		
Click to expand...

No problem, see you there around 8.30. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

Terrible road works on A21


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm playing so well at the moment. Level par 9 holes last night with mates, gutted to be missing a good day out


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2015)

The eagle has landed


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			The eagle has landed 

Click to expand...

I thought you were a Chelski fan not a Palace man. I guess you have seen sense now your in the South.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 23, 2015)

Smiffy et al, have a great day


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice down here at the moment but looking at the sky I think that will change later


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2015)

Due to the fact that the weather might turn a little bit nasty later in the day, suggest we play the individual stableford this morning and the "team" event this afternoon.....


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nice down here at the moment but looking at the sky I think that will change later


Click to expand...

raining here.....already


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2015)

My head hurts


----------



## LIG (Jul 24, 2015)

In the clubhouse having a coffee. 
Good idea about the comps Smiffy!


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope all those that went out to play have returned safely.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2015)

Safe but drenched. Got a lightening show on now!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Just this instance back home. I'd like to say thanks to Rob for organising a top day apart from the weather 

Then thanks to my playing partners Simon and Richard for the great company and the putting tip.

I played some truly beautiful golf and some truly awful golf. I'll leave it at that &#128540;


----------



## cookelad (Jul 24, 2015)

Another great day at Cooden thanks for organising Smiffy, and thanks Fish and Oxford Comma for the company for I don't even know how long, didn't think we were going to get the second full 18 in huddled in the shelter behind the 8th tee!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks everybody for coming along. Sorry about the weather in the afternoon, the morning round was played in almost perfect conditions.
Never mind. The course needs the rain, it's getting a bit parched in places.
Congratulations to the winners, playing off the white tees in the morning did bring the scores down a bit (36 won it on countback).
Will be booking it again for next year. Date will be confirmed as soon as it's done.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2015)

Cheers to Smiffy for sorting a great meet at his place.  The promised bad bad bad weather didn't hit anywhere near as early as forecast but when it did come (after 27 holes) it sure did come down. The food was great and I particularly liked Cooden off the whites. 

I played with Duncan Mackie and his mate Terry Mitchell and really enjoyed myself with them. I even managed an odd par to show that 14 isn't my correct handicap and with some hard work I could easily get down to 13! My battery dying after 12 holes in the second round, in peeing rain, was a bit of a bugger though! I'd like to thank Duncan for some sound advice as we squelched round in the afternoon! 

Finally, well done to Swingalot for his winning total in the morning it's good to see you happy with your game and many thanks for the lift too!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for a great day out Smiffy, shame about the weather and to Simon & Simon for the company; very considerate of Smiffy to make sure I only had to remember one name for two playing partners.  Less said about my golf the better.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 25, 2015)

great day

thanks to all, inc the staff at Cooden for their efforts to make the day work for us - this is really good to see.

one of the best designed courses I have ever played; the relationship between tees, fairway hazards and approaches made you think so much more than many courses. enjoyable and challenging.

I'm going to formally out ChrisD - he's a good single figure golfer pretending to be an 11 masquerading as a 14....nothing in his golf swing is holding him back!

Cheers Rob - top day


----------



## wookie (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Rob for a cracking day out as usual (and for the offer of kipping on your sofa but after a hard week at work and not a lot of sleep I really needed a proper bed and ended up sleeping in til 730 which is unheard of for me!)

Thanks BiM and Paperboy for the good company and for putting up with my mainly rubbish golf - still not sure how I scraped 30 points in the morning.  I thought Paperboy may have had a few more than that but things went decidedly downhill after reaching the 10th hole with 22 points 

Although I got as wet as I have probably ever been on the last 9 or so holes at least it held out for that long - listening to the forecast on the way down I thought we were going to be getting it all day.


----------



## LIG (Jul 25, 2015)

Well that meet was as "cobbled together at the last minute" as I've ever seen! 
I mean to say, no draw announced til the day itself and weather incorrectly ordered too! Your standards are slipping Smiffy!

Cooden is one of my favourite meets of the year - an annual treat to play "one of the best designed courses" and meet some great people. Good to see that the club are keeping up the standard of the course, when so many are making cutbacks. You should defintely make it a full membership, Rob. 

Many thanks to Nic who kept me company all the way round in the afternoon, when our lily-livered, "tissue paper" back-boned playing partners were "forced" to return to the safety of the clubhouse, having played 10 holes of the second round.  Thanks also to Ray and Rob for keeping us both entertained during the morning round.

The food as always, was plentiful and it's no wonder it took a six people to polish off Nic's & Jonny's chicken pies! 


Smiffy! :cheers:


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 25, 2015)

U



			
				chrisd;1335580Finally said:
			
		


			Thanks Chris, it had been a bumpy and long trip this summer but finally my game seems to be returning which is great. I will be making a donation to HFH with my winnings, as I hope is still forum tradition :thup:
 Many thanks to Evahakool and Golfmmad for the 2 rounds, great company and I think we win the bravery award for marching past the fairies taking cover in the hut and just carrying on. When your playing with someone from the Shetlands, you realise that a wee drop of rain is no reason to stop playing 
Last but not least, cheers Smiffy. Top day again and organised with little fuss and always a smile.:clap:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 25, 2015)

no mention of the barmaids yet!!?


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			no mention of the barmaids yet!!?
		
Click to expand...

You should be resting up with no excitement, so stop thinking of the Cooden barmaids.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks again Rob for organising, was a great day as always. Shame about the afternoon monsoon!

The food was delicious and plentiful, in fact I couldn't eat it all! Really good value for money.

Congrats to Swingalot on your win, a truly deserved one after playing some superb golf. Twas a privilege to witness a swing with such good tempo and timing.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2015)

LIG said:



			Cooden is one of my favourite meets of the year - an annual treat to play "one of the best designed courses" and meet some great people. Good to see that the club are keeping up the standard of the course, when so many are making cutbacks.* You should definitely make it a full membership, Rob.*

Click to expand...

Will be doing it over the course of the next few days Preet.
Membership year starts from August 1st, and I'm going to upgrade to full membership from then.
I thought I would struggle to use up all the credits on my current "Flexible membership" scheme but I had to call into the club on Thursday and deposit another Â£200.00 onto my card to see me through the coming months. Playing a lot more than I thought I would, so it makes sense.
One big benefit of me becoming a full member is that I will be able to put myself forward for club matches. I always enjoyed playing for the club when I was at Crowborough. A good way to get to play other courses with dinner thrown in for good measure!
I'll be buying a club tie next!


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

Huge thanks to Rob for organising a great meet again, it has to be my favorite away course and meet, I do enjoy myself in Bexhill for my pre-match entertainment :cheers:  

Thanks to my playing partners in Adam (Cookelad) & Ben (Oxfordcomma), great company, we experienced almost everything there was to experience collectively with highs & lows to all parts of our game and we survived through everything that was thrown at us.

Great course off the whites in the morning and the course stood up well to the deluge of weather during the afternoon allowing us to finish our round.

Super food both at lunch and in the evening and served by our favorite waitress 
	
.

Always great to see so many regular forumers & annual local guests along with some new forum faces that make the annual meet at Cooden Beach so special that I'm happy to travel the 400 mile round trip and stop over before & after. if you haven't been, get your name next year.   

My thumb is stinging a little but I came through it, just need to rest it now for the week before my August medal next weekend, I think 36 holes was pushing it but the pain was worth it :smirk:

Congratulations to Rupert (Swingalot), all the scores were respectable this year which is testament to the course which has a bit of everything and one I would never tire of playing, 36 points was a good knock off the back sticks :clap:

Full match and day report HERE


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

Cooden pictures, sorry for the quality of some, the Hudl wasn't playing nice!

Bexhill-on-Sea



Room with a view



Some very dodgy characters



There was even some dodgy drives












and some dodgy putting






Will it




Did it?



Some dodgy bloke in his new Galvin Green gear















Everyone's warming up









Paperboy doesn't do warming up 



The winners in this group












Dinner is served









and it was excellent



:thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 27, 2015)

Good to meet you too Lig and thanks for the company! I think i have just about dried out!!!!


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 27, 2015)

Smiffy, thanks for Friday and sorry I couldn't stay for the meal. 

As heard on many occasions by the people I play with..."How can you be a 25 handicapper with that swing?" and then they see my driving and putting! 

Thanks again,

Nick


----------



## evahakool (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for organising Rob, pity about the weather but at least we had it dry in the morning,pleasure to play with Chris and Rupert ( Swingalot) who played really well and has such a good easy swing, also thanks to the wimps&#128512; who sheltered in the hut and let us play through.

I played 8 different courses while I was down and thought Cooden was the best of them, well laid out and a good test and if you play well you will be rewarded.

Thanks again and well done Swingalot on the win.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

Been into the club to sort out next years meet. Very few dates left believe it or not, and no Fridays at all so have had to go for Thursday 25th August.
Will start a new thread in the fullness of time.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Been into the club to sort out next years meet. Very few dates left believe it or not, and no Fridays at all so have had to go for Thursday 25th August.
Will start a new thread in the fullness of time.
		
Click to expand...

Would a Monday not be a possibility, reason I ask is, with a Monday or Friday its only 2 days off work, anything else and its 3 days for me!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Would a Monday not be a possibility, reason I ask is, with a Monday or Friday its only 2 days off work, anything else and its 3 days for me!
		
Click to expand...

Trust me mate, that was the only date I could get.
Usually a club stableford or some other comp on a Monday and I didn't want a repetition of what happened last week.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Trust me mate, that was the only date I could get.
Usually a club stableford or some other comp on a Monday and I didn't want a repetition of what happened last week.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, could be the whole gang comes down again then, with my birthday the Friday before (19th) I'll start looking for somewhere on the west in Eastbourne to stay for the week and explore that side of the coast.


----------



## LIG (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Been into the club to sort out next years meet. Very few dates left believe it or not, and no Fridays at all so have had to go for Thursday 25th August.
Will start a new thread in the fullness of time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm usually off at that time so...



I'm in.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 30, 2015)

gutted to have missed this years event, so provisionally I'm in.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Ok, could be the whole gang comes down again then, with my birthday the Friday before (19th) I'll start looking for somewhere on the west in Eastbourne to stay for the week and explore that side of the coast.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I just thought, our favorite waitress lives in Eastbourne, I might come on my own then


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I just thought, our favorite waitress lives in Eastbourne, I might come on my own then 

Click to expand...


Don't worry Robin. You will


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Don't worry Robin. You will


Click to expand...

Are you suggesting he's a ..................?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Are you suggesting he's a ..................?
		
Click to expand...

I'm confirming he will be for the duration if he's talking about Jade


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm confirming he will be for the duration if he's talking about Jade


Click to expand...

Well no need to worry about him winning but he will come first!


----------

